# The cheese thread....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love a bit of smoked Austrian......










See! Lol

J
Xx

This thread is dedicated to NickG ha ha


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Casu Marzu yummy.










Yes the maggots are supposed to be there.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Er why would you eat that?!

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Er why would you eat that?!
> 
> J
> Xx


I have no idea. It looks hideous. :?

Some weird foods out there from Surströmming, fermented herring (which I have tried and it was the worst thing I've ever tried to eat) to Hákarl Icelandic rotted shark.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ew no thanks lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ew no thanks lol
> 
> J
> Xx


How about haggis, can beat sheep's lungs minced and stuffed inside it's stomach.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Er no thanks

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Haggis is no worse than sausages


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I did not notice this thread, great minds think alike!!!

Gunna throw it out there... Extra mature cheddar!!


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

NickG said:


> Well I did not notice this thread, great minds think alike!!!
> 
> Gunna throw it out there... Extra mature cheddar!!


Completely agree, the stronger the better!


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I love a bit of smoked Austrian......


Here you go ........enjoy x


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Er why would you eat that?!
> ...


Kimchi....

Koreans love it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

genie_v1 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I love a bit of smoked Austrian......
> ...


Fit.....in his younger days

J
Xx


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Ew no thanks lol
> ...


+1 for the haggis  
Jocks Bar in Kinross does the best haggis bonbon starter I've ever tasted.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Otley TT QS said:


> +1 for the haggis


+ 2 for the haggis.

It's very versatile too - I make a mean haggis lasagne, yum!! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't forget a "must have" essential item for the next time you and your fellow connoisseurs get together for a good old cheese appreciation ceremony....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a whole sausage of austrian smoked last night nom nom

J
xx


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Roquefort is my favourite. Stinks and has blue veins, come to think of it I might be getting it confused with my nan.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I had a whole sausage of austrian smoked last night nom nom
> 
> J
> xx


I bet you did! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha now now!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheesus Christ it was just a joke! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> Cheesus Christ it was just a joke! :roll:


lmfao!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I could reference the Monday post and then you would understand... its been a long day here too, the mind is frazzled and in STOOOPID mode! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> I could reference the Monday post and then you would understand... its been a long day here too, the mind is frazzled and in STOOOPID mode! :lol:


lol its ok I get it lol

er dum dum you give me gum gum!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Sadly i am aware that that is from Night in the museum.... FML!!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

epic film!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> epic film!
> 
> J
> xx


I question your taste in films!

... and mine for that matter :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Of course its an epic film, great easy watch, and funny... Just like Toy Story is a great film


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NickG said:


> Sadly i am aware that that is from Night in the museum.... FML!!! :lol:





Lollypop86 said:


> epic film!





NickG said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > epic film!
> ...





spike said:


> Of course its an epic film, great easy watch, and funny... Just like Toy Story is a great film


 Just about to type a puerile insult..........then, realised I need to get up and tidy up etc in time for Simpsons! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol so lazy!

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Proper cheese comes in small triangles and foil wrap.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

You sure that's cheese Pug?
Sorry, couldn't resist :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's not real cheese......

J
Xx


----------

